# British Passport Vs South African



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

If Dolly or Kaz could please help me on this one??
My daughter is looking to emigrate to Oz and would like to know if there is any benefit in her obtaining her British passport vs a South African one?
Her Dad was born and lived in Uk for number of years so this would be an ancestral application?
Thank You


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Barbs

I can help you! I am a South African with a S A Passport! I can also get the British one! The only way the British Passport helps is it will qualify you for 15 points for the English Language! Should you require the 25 points it doesn't help at all! Further more to obtain a British Passport will cost about R2000-00!

So which ever way you look at it you will be paying R1900-00 for the IELTS Test or R2000-00 for the Passport! 

Hope that helps

Joanne


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Barbs1

There is one other difference too. Britain has an agreement with Australia over Medicare. so if your daughter has a British passport and is on a temporary visa then she will get Medicare. If she is on a South African one she won't with a temporary visa - I found this out from a South African friend here a few days ago. 

If your daughter is coming in on a permanent visa then it shouldn't make any difference with Medicare since as a permanent resident she will be entitled to it.

Feel free to check this with an agent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you both for your reply  Is it necessary for EVERYONE to take the IELTS test, even on a Business Visa Application? Agent never mentioned that in our interview....


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Check out your business visa type at the immigration site since that should be able to tell you - Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration.

I had a look at the first one and it still mentioned the IELTS test.
I think it may depend if you can prove whether or not you are a native speaker of English. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

*thanks kaz*

Will read up on that, thanks. Yep, in South Africa it's always been my mother tongue, alongside the good old Afrikaans (compulsory in schools), and nowadays the kids have to do Zulu as well, the latter two both being absolutely useless overseas.....
I heard the strangest things from a friend that is leaving for Oz in August - he says that Japanese is a compulsory 2nd subject in schools - I was flabbergasted as I have not seen this whilst looking into your schools curriculums.... I am sure it's not true..... my youngest of 11 is hoping that we emigrate, especially since he does not have to do 2 second languages by force.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

BARBS1 said:


> I heard the strangest things from a friend that is leaving for Oz in August - he says that Japanese is a compulsory 2nd subject in schools - I was flabbergasted as I have not seen this whilst looking into your schools curriculums.... I am sure it's not true..... my youngest of 11 is hoping that we emigrate, especially since he does not have to do 2 second languages by force.


I don't have kids so I don't know for sure but no-one has mentioned it to me. 
We do a lot more trade with China than Japan!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

BARBS1 said:


> I heard the strangest things from a friend that is leaving for Oz in August - he says that Japanese is a compulsory 2nd subject in schools - I was flabbergasted as I have not seen this whilst looking into your schools curriculums.... I am sure it's not true..... my youngest of 11 is hoping that we emigrate, especially since he does not have to do 2 second languages by force.


Hi,

Yes, it's true. Most schools teach either Japanese or Indonesian and then usually a European language (German/French etc).

Languages other than English (LOTE)

Our boys school teaches French and Japanese.

Dolly


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dolly, little confused here..... so it is COMPULSORY to take a second language in the schools then?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

BARBS1 said:


> Dolly, little confused here..... so it is COMPULSORY to take a second language in the schools then?


Yes....if it's on the school curriculum that a 'foreign' language is taught, then it's compulsory to do so. It will depend on the school but in my experience most schools teach 2 foreign languages, the student then chooses one language to learn.

School websites usually detail what subjects are taken...our school mentions subjects taught in it's prospectus. 

Dolly


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Dolly - just found out that it is compulsory in Primary School to do a second language, however, once in High School it is not compulsory.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, we were told by our boy's school that they had to choose a language, they didn't have a choice. It was either French or Japanese. This would be Years 7 to 10. We are in Victoria so maybe the rules are different. 

Dolly

PS just found this website (for schools in Queensland), it mentions that LOTE is part of the school curriculum beginning in primary school : Australian Schools Directory I'll do a bit more digging just to make sure and let you know.

Here are some FAQs


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am somewhat qualified to answer this I think. I hold both an SA and UK passport and am currently living in Australia. My view is get your/daughters UK passport as quick as you can life is much easier with a UK passport. You can apply for visas on line 
Medicare 
drivers licence conversion without a test
travelling to anywhere is easier and usually visa free
and generally more acceptable as not being dodgy.

I have three kids in school in Queensland. In primary school and middle school a LOTE is standard but not as strict as they are in SA kids learn the language and progress at there own pace you don’t fail the year if you don’t pass etc. my kids speak English and Afrikaans (my wife is Afrikaans) and enjoyed learning Japanese. When they go on to chooses there own subjects in year 9 they don’t have to choose a second language.

Cheers
Barrow


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Barrow - the more helpful info, the better. How are you finding life in Oz vs SA (never been to UK!) ? Not enough Safricans on this site to give you a large prospective.


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Dolly - maybe it is different between States. Seeing as it's not a required passing subject makes one feel better anyway


----------



## Barrow (May 16, 2008)

BARBS1,

Life in Oz is different to SA in many ways, not better or worse. The thing that tips the scale is of course the crime or lack of violent crime here in Oz. You have to remember that once the excitement of moving countries or the honeymoon period wears off and you are settled in a job things very quickly become the same. Its the people and culture you miss.

I have travelled a lot and am yet to find a country as beautiful as SA, I love the wild life that you cannot get anywhere else in the world and the different vegetation etc. if you have seen the movie Blood Diamond when Leonardo DiCaprio grabs a hand full of sand and says "the soil of Africa is in your blood" or something like that well that’s it, when you leave you will leave a huge part of you behind. Don’t come to Oz looking for that because it’s not here or in any other country for that matter.

Then Oz has some of the most outstanding beaches I have seen. I holidayed on the Whitsunday Islands last December and thought it was fantastic. The people and lifestyle here in Brisbane are/is fantastic.

I moved here from the UK for the weather and I did suffer in the beginning with the loss of earning power. You need to remember that although Brisbane is growing if you work in a corporate environment, like Durban used to be a great place to live the money was in JHB here its in Sydney or Melbourne. I would say that in most industries other than building the ratio of jobs in Sydney and Melbourne to Brisbane is 5:1 probably revered in building.

Brisbane is suffering a bit with the influx of people into Queensland (about 1500 people a week last year) price of property especially renting had increase exponentially and land lords are taking advantage of the demand and not always presenting the houses in the best state because they know that renters will take it cause its all they can get. Also the public transport is suffering with the overload although for people from SA any public transport is better then what they had.

My family settled in very easily with 2 teenage kids I expected a difficult time. The sporting facilities here are great and difficult not to get involved it something. We found good schools with the help of SA friends that live close by. 

Interesting I heard on the news here last week that 1 in 5 people in Brisbane were not born in Oz and on the gold coast its 1 in 4 so you wont be the only one with an odd accent. 

cheers
barrow


----------



## BARBS1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for interesting info... I find it so hard to believe that one would miss the wildlife/people etc. I feel absolutely no 'bond' with this country. Maybe coz we have never been people to go to the game parks/Drakensberg etc. We enjoy our water sports/fishing, as do my kids. I am not just one of those 'p'd off' SA's - would just like to see my kids grow up to have grandchildren in a safer environment.... worrying about my daughter and son being hijacked every day - numerous break-ins, ATM bomb blasts etc etc - you must read the news. It's getting a little close to home - we live in Waterfall (Kloof area) and have been shopping in the little centre here whilst a shoot-out took place at the Fidelity Guards. Not a pleasant feeling have to duck for cover.... Funny thing is, most of our friends are over there and I personally don't have any left here! Have been accepted to go on Business Visa but hubby still deliberating as he still has the next 18 months planned for building more mini-factories and 2 more houses. My daughter and son-in-law are ever so keen but unfortunately my son of 24 has a girlfriend that has no desire to leave  That will be the only sad part of emigrating for me.
Could always fly home every 6 months to see him 
People ask how we can leave a beautiful large home with a stunning view and I ask how the material things can replace one's life or quality thereof?
Would rather live in a 2 bed hut and feel free to walk outside. We live a few km's from Inanda Dam (fav bass fishing spot), but I cannot even drive down there on my own for fear of having a puncture etc in the middle of the location.... - this 'beautiful country' and I can't even 
enjoy it! Also, hubby has 3 years before his 45th and maybe subconsciously I know that time is ticking and it's a case of making the move or not having a choice at all later...... got to think of the kids future.
Oh well, I shall continue my research, and whatever will be, will be.
Once again, thank you


----------

